# The first CD you ever liked.



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

What was the first CD that you ever liked. Do you still like it?

Mine is








I definitely still love it. It is still my favorite CD.

Edit: When I say CD, I just mean album in general.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually started with vinyl, for economic reasons: there was a 2nd hand record store in my neighborhood and i picked up a record player at a flea market for like $2.

The first record i bought was Revolver by The Beatles. As far as CDs go, it was Nevermind by Nirvana i believe. Not entirely sure about that.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Double Platinum by Kiss, I remember borrowing it and a CD player from my sister when I was around 8-9 years old.
The first album I bought myself was Reanimate by Linkin Park.
They are still both a good listen once in a while, I listen to both maybe a few times a year.





This was my favorite song, keep in mind I didn't understand any of the lyrics since english is my third language, I didn't start studying it until third grade.


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

<post deleted>


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

This was my jam when I was like 12. Listened to lyrics and was like "yup".


----------



## finically (Nov 18, 2009)

'White on Blonde' (1997), by the Scottish band Texas.









I was seven, and it was my introduction to music. Loved, loved, loved the song 'Halo', although I haven't heard it in a long time.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

First CD I liked, ever:









First CD I liked once I was old enough for my musical taste to be separate from that of my parents:


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Weird Al's Bad Hair Day or
Weezer's Self-titled debut.


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

Clumsy by Our Lady Peace


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Legal CD: Supertramp's "Breakfast in America"

Illegal CD: A compilation of "The Alan Parsons Project".

Still have both of them, still enjoy both of them.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Blink 182 - Enema of the State


----------



## enihsnus (Aug 26, 2013)

soul coughing- irresistible bliss


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

When I was 10 this was the first album my dad ever gave me - it was his long before it was mine but I used to listen to the entire album on a daily basis so he let me have it. It's been 14 years and I still love every song.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Still absolutely love it, although I prefer Demon Days.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably a 90s mix thing, but l remember the first CD l ever owned was Beck:Odelay in fifth grade.

Christmas present.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... childhood musical tastes don't count. I did secretly listen to classical when i was young. Then I discovered The Doors and Pearl Jam in grade 8. There's just no going back.

The Doors, self titled and Strange Days
Pearl Jam, Ten

Then I got into my present day brother in law's English prog rock, and my sister's Joy Division. Enough said. Things expanded but nothing has changed.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

First album I bought - hours after receiving my first pay check.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Homework


----------

